# WCA regulations 2010 discussion on WCA forum



## Erik (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to point out here that several threads about new ideas for the regulations of 2010 have been opened at the WCA forum (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=4) 

Because people tend to not look there at all I thought it'd be a good idea to address it here one more time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18056


----------

